# CIA Graduates- Chef Knives



## ciajon08 (Jul 14, 2004)

Does anyone know what brand knives the CIA issues to their students? And can we bring our own if we wanted to?


----------



## cookintim (Apr 30, 2004)

As of early this year it was Chef Cutlery. And yes, most people bring at least one or two of their own knives.


----------



## chefmeilstrup (Aug 24, 2004)

thay are chef cutlery brand knifes i recomomend if you have a knife youy like and that is good cuter and easy to mantain then bring it

brandon


----------

